

What is HN using to manage projects/clients and their statuses? - justindocanto

Have tried basecamp, highrise, sugar, capsule, every GTD task app ever (todoist, toodledo, evernote, producteev, things, etc), google tasks, ical events, etc. and I haven't found anything that seems to fit.<p>I want some kind of 'dashboard' where i can see everything on my plate, the status of that project, maybe have a small list attached to it... but most of all I want to spend my time focusing on my work NOT on managing my project management software. I want something that helps, not gets in the way.<p>Does this exist? Maybe I used one of these apps wrong?<p>What is HN using that I'm not aware of?
======
filipcte
Trello (<https://trello.com/>) might be what you're looking for.

~~~
justindocanto
Just gave it a try but everything is too segmented. This feels like pinterest
meets basecamp... and i find both very distracting, personally. Appreciate the
suggestion though.

